

ThePirateBay is down - jsnk
http://thepiratebay.sx/

======
nextw33k
I would like to propose that such things are not allowed on Hacker News. There
are websites on the Internet which will tell you if a website is down for just
you or everybody. When a website goes down the sysadmins do everything humanly
possible to get it back, no need to create noise about it.

It would be news if the reason for the downtime was published, to learn from
others mistakes/problems.

------
dcarmo
I don't understand, why is this relevant to Hacker News?

~~~
CptCodeMonkey
Tend to agree, but to be fair whenever a major site/service ( Reddit, github,
netflix etc ) goes down, it is inevitably posted.

------
voterup
And the rest of the Internet is surprisingly fast..!

~~~
tmikaeld
Good one ;-)

------
mktween
And at least this time it's not domain name seizure. The server 194.71.107.27
is down.

------
nmc
Local proxies (eg the NL proxy [1]) are displaying their usual error page.

[1] [http://pirateproxy.nl/](http://pirateproxy.nl/)

------
anaphor
What part of "The Galaxy's most resilient bittorrent tracker" do you not get?
:)

------
gere
Now it's up again...

------
tmikaeld
I'd guess DDOS?

------
amkeita
thepiratebay.ee

~~~
Fuxy
nice phishing URL :))

